# CMHR February Fundraiser



## Connie P (Jan 21, 2011)

Attention all Horse Lover's!!! We've been contacted by an Avon rep who wants to donate to our organization to help save more horses! She's setting up an "Online Event" on her website so whenever someone goes to buy some wonderful Avon products, she'll donate 50% of her earnings!! Isn't that terrific?? So if you want to help us out with this... here's what you need to do...

Go to http://www.youravon.com/cclouser

Click on "Online Events" tab

Look for "Chance's Mini Horse Rescue

Click on Shop My Event

Go Shopping!!!

The easiest way to shop is by eBrochure which you can find the link at the very top of the page. Also, if you ever get lost, just click on that link and it'll take you right back to all the current brochures including the Outlets where you'll find awesome deals. Pay close attention to the Buy 1 Get 1's, Get 2 for's and all those deals. Don't shop yourself short.

Also, if you're having problems navigating the site, Colleen has graciously offered her assistance in walking you through it personally on the phone. Her number is listed at the top of the site page. So thanks for helping our wonderful little horses and let's raise some money to help even more!!


----------



## REO (Jan 21, 2011)

AWESOME!!


----------

